# Insurance - vendors I tried



## RockyK (May 21, 2003)

I've tried all the vendors below with the following criteria.

35yrs old, living South London, Married, R34 GTR Vspec, 2000.

http://www.its4me.co.uk/ - Server failed there end just before giving me the quote! 

http://www.norwichunion.com/cgi-bin/tracking.pl?barea=nud-motor&source=ZV28 - Will not insure Imported Cars!  

http://www.churchill.com/site/Car_GetQuote.htm?Media_Code=INT053 - Will not insure Imported Cars! 

http://www.morethan.com/ - Couldn't get the site working.

http://www.ukcarinsurancedirectory.co.uk/tracker/findurl.asp?ID=306 - Will not insure Imports.

http://www.ukcarinsurancedirectory.co.uk/tracker/findurl.asp?ID=42 - Quoted: * £2231.04 *

http://www.ukcarinsurancedirectory.co.uk/tracker/findurl.asp?ID=83 - Can't remember!!  

http://www.elephant.co.uk/ - errors on the page... someone else give it a go!

http://theaa.com/ - no grey import cover!

http://www.admiral.com/ - We are unable to provide a quote for you because of the following reasons: We are experiencing technical difficulties, please call us 

http://uk.directline.com/dl/directline.jsp - Best quote so far! *£1408* with £100 excess! NOT BAD At all!


had enough!

Here is a list of many U.K. insurance companies, if you need it!
http://www.ukcarinsurancedirectory.co.uk/directory/directorydetail.asp?cat=Car+Insurance+UK


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Call A-Plan in Thatcham 

A-Plan Insurance
Chapel Court
Thatcham
Berks

RG18 4QL

Tel: 01635 874646 
Fax: 01635 873776 



Never failed me yet 

Best regards Alan


----------



## RockyK (May 21, 2003)

cheers mate!


----------

